# Mexico in June



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm heading down to Cabo San Lucas June 7th-14th for a family vacation, I'll be loading up the 10 weight in hopes to snap a rooster. If anyone has suggestions on where to start (guides, areas, etc..) I'd highly appreciate it. I've watched some videos online of guys catching them right off the beach front, too.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Search on Dan Blantons site. There are a lot of west coasters that head down that direction in the early summer, also a lot of good information on what to take along.

http://www.danblanton.com/


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Snag* thanks, Animal Chris


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Cabo*

I would fish with REDRUM if I got a chance.
There are small pangas for rent or with a guide around the marina.
Or you could go on the west side of town over the hill at portina pedregal to the beach out in front of pueblo bonito pacifica resort and spa. You find all that on google maps. There is a tackle store on the wst end of town that has all kinds of surf fishing gear. They could hook you up. We caught roosters out of the boat right off that beach on live bait.


----------



## Kabodude (Aug 29, 2007)

I have fished Baja Anglers for a few years. Grant the owner focuses on fly fishing. He is an ex-Texas boy and has always done a great job. Take a look at BajaAnglers.com


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I've gone several times with girlfriends to play. At first all I took was a 10 wt loaded with 11 wt line to help punch the fly out. I did good right off the beach for some Rooster fish, but more plentiful were the Sierra Smacks. The last couple of times I took a 10' surf rod with all types of spoons and did much better. I got a little frustrated with fly due to the HUGE waves, but you can do it. The fish are in the 10' waves as well as the wash after the waves. It looks insane and you will laugh, but it's a blast. Just be careful as the waves can be dangerous. I never really got off the sand. High Tide seemed to be the best, but the crack of dawn was extremely productive. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

So I got the details, we will be staying in San Jose del Cabo, not Cabo San Lucas. We're going to take a boat out for one day and fish the surf for the rest. Does anyone know if you can rent a dune buggy for multiple days? All the websites I'm looking at are only for guided tours.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Sardina flies are typically key. The guide will more than likely have to tease the fish in with bait and then have you cast your fly near by for a bait and switch. Roosters are erratic, like a permit on crack, so you either have to be lucky, or have your A game on. But it is about finding the fish - they aren't all over the place down there. You have to be in the right area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm headed there next week for roosterfish....and I'll post up a trip report when I get back. .


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Headed back the end of July myself. We rent houses there, is a great way to do it. 10 wt fly rods and various sardine flies, big ones. I throw intermediate lines as they shoot great and cut the waves a bit better. Rent 4 wheelers from here (he delivers to your place of stay) http://www.quadman.net/price.htm

Learn to tuck your fly rod under your arm and strip with both hands.....can't strip fast enough with just your left hand. We do it ourselves, no guides needed if you fish the tides. If you plan to fish hard, get a camelback (hydration backpack) and freeze gatorade in it overnight, helps keep you cool....it is hot as hell fishing there and you run your butt off chasing the roosters. Critical is to buy what are called Sand Socks, they are a must as the sand is crazy hot on your feet and you are in/out of the surf wash all day.

We're staying at this place, which looks pretty good for $400 / night.... We have maid, cooks, etc every day and have the stock the place with food/booze before we get there. Have 4 wheelers delivered before we arrive in case we want to fish the beach by the house instead of taking the jeep up north to fish. http://www.vrbo.com/181920#rates


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So I'm a little confused as to how this goes down. Are you sight casting to roosterfish cruising in the surf or are you blind casting? My wife and I go to cabo almost every year, but I've always offshore fished and never tried fly fishing in the surf. May be a good option for those days I'm not going for marlin.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

southpaw said:


> So I'm a little confused as to how this goes down. Are you sight casting to roosterfish cruising in the surf or are you blind casting? My wife and I go to cabo almost every year, but I've always offshore fished and never tried fly fishing in the surf. May be a good option for those days I'm not going for marlin.


All sight casting. So long as the sun is high, you can see roosters a long way. You have to run to them and cast quickly since they bomb into the beach breakwaters, slash some baitfish, the cruise out deep again. You can blind cast with long surprise rods and top waters if you like, but that is not how I do it. Great fun on a fly.


----------

